# Fishing around Gulf Shores



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Wife and I are coming down for the month. I hope to fish every day! Hope to meet some people to go fishing. I've been doing a lot of ice fishing here in Nebraska. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

youre gonna need a bigger pole !


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

beach music said:


> youre gonna need a bigger pole !


That was too funny :yes::no::whistling: Yes you will. Where are you going to be staying at, and what are you going to be doing boat or shore fishing?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

check out the pier, and plenty of help there....whiting are showing,pomps in the shallows ....sheep head around the pylons ....will need a salt water license there too,,,,but to fish the beach you will need that anyway

http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/forum.php


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

You're saying 1lb test won't cut it??? Have a Al. license and plan I getting a Florida one too. Staying by the inlet by the Little Lagoon. Don't have a boat but plan on pier,surf,etc... Love to split any cost to fish...


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Good time to be out of Nebraska but not a good time to fish in So. Alabama.*

January and Febuary aren't great months here. Spring, Summer aned Autumn are best for fishing.


----------



## river fisher (Mar 2, 2013)

*gulf shores fishing*

_You may find some fish in Little lagoon. There are several places you can wade halfway across the lagoon. Down by the pass and another sandbar about 1/2 mile East on the South side of Lagoon. Water will be cool however._
_You may be able to rent a Kayak off Hwy 59 at East end of lagoon. Lures we use are White Paddle tail Bass Assasin with red jig head and Mirror lures.. Haven't been to the lagoon in couple of weeks so not too sure about fishing reports. _
_You may also want to try Magnolia and Fish rivers if you get a kayak. A number of places to fish close to launches._
_Good Luck._
_Donnie_


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Cotton bayou may have some specs running right now. I intend on seeing what's there tomorrow


----------

